# H.O.E... Happiness. Over. Everything



## RoseyPosey713 (2 mo ago)

Okay...I'm 39 going on 40, and yes, the picture in my profile is me, lol! I don't look my age...I've been this way my entire life. 

Which makes me wonder, why women my age look older and not as happy....

I have so many divorced friends (I'm divorced 6 year and counting), unhappy with their divorce. 

I loved every man I got with, but it didn't stop me from dating other people or meeting new people, lol!

Separation is the best time to go out and be free! Meet new people. Get into loving yourself and setting boundaries. 

Happiness over everything, lol! 

If he's not making you happy, LEAVE!

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

I'm not sure what you mean when you say "lol", Maybe it's a generational thing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Laurentium said:


> I'm not sure what you mean when you say "lol", Maybe it's a generational thing.


You have spent _at least_ 5 years on the internet and you have no clue what "lol" means


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> You have spent _at least_ 5 years on the internet and you have no clue what "lol" means


No, it's that I don't get what the OP means by it. 


> I loved every man I got with, but it didn't stop me from dating other people or meeting new people


I understand that sentence, but I don't get why it then had "lol" on the end of it as if it was a joke or a funny thing?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Laurentium said:


> I understand that sentence, but I don't get why it then had "lol" on the end of it as if it was a joke or a funny thing?


Some people are just giggly. lol

^ answer and additional example.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Some people are just giggly. lol
> 
> ^ answer and additional example.


Hmmmm.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Laurentium said:


> No, it's that I don't get what the OP means by it.
> 
> I understand that sentence, but I don't get why it then had "lol" on the end of it as if it was a joke or a funny thing?


She is making 'it' a statement, namely, "Look at me, and what I am about"!

A little verbal dance 🕺 she gives.

More than that, it is a colloquialism.

A common turn of phrase.

An idiom, part of our common worldwide English dialect.

Phew, I could barely spit that explanation out!

I hope you don't mind, old boy!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Also back to thread. 

H.O.E.
Happiness over everything is not the first thing that comes to mind when I think of those three letters... just saying


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

SunCMars said:


> She is making 'it' a statement, namely, "Look at me, and what I am about"!
> 
> A little verbal dance 🕺 she gives.


Thank you. That makes it clear.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Also back to thread.
> 
> H.O.E.
> Happiness over everything is not the first thing that comes to mind when I think of those three letters... just saying


Nor, is she!

She doth love the flitting, flirting, the foreplay!

TAM is a big tent.

It's open flaps allow all sorts of birds and squirrels,that entry and refuge.

Not always, that comfort will be found.

She must find the right table (fable) to join....here.

Hm?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You realize, Miss Rosey, at some point, likely in your late 50's, a steady man at your side will be worth wonders.

As your body ages, your cuteness fades, yes, you will always be able to attract men, but...

Quality men, um doubtful.

I get it, quality itself, is a subjective term.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

H.O.E.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

SunCMars said:


> You realize, Miss Rosey, at some point, likely in your late 50's, a steady man at your side will be worth wonders.
> 
> As your body ages, your cuteness fades, yes, you will always be able to attract men, but...
> 
> ...


Reminds me of when Jordan B. Peterson (not JPB, but actually Stefan Molyneux) tweeted to Taylor Swift that by the time she's 30, 90% of her eggs are gone. 

Of course, the usual suspects had a conniption and ran to their safe space.

Hopefully a few listened??


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Take two spankins and call me in the morning.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

YOLO (unless you're cat or, maybe a zombie).


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

OnTheFly said:


> Reminds me of when Jordan B. Peterson tweeted to Taylor Swift that by the time she's 30, 90% of her eggs are gone.
> 
> Of course, the usual suspects had a conniption and ran to their safe space.
> 
> Hopefully a few listened??


Wasn't that Stefan Molyneux?

I may get cancelled, but I do warn women not to count on getting pregnant after about 35. It can happen. But it's a bit of a lottery. And IVF is not fun.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Laurentium said:


> Wasn't that Stefan Molyneux?
> 
> I may get cancelled, but I do warn women not to count on getting pregnant after about 35. It can happen. But it's a bit of a lottery. And IVF is not fun.


Hot dang, you're right! It was Molyneux!

(JBP caused soy tears saying the rotund Sports Illustrated cover was ''not beautiful''.)

It's hard to keep straight those who trigger the grievance industry.

Thx, for correction, L


----------

